# Angie day 145 - Kidded twins pictures page 13



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 84 
So I am excited what can I say :shrug:

Jitterbug (junior open doe) on the left Angie on the right
[attachment=4:3fcie0g2]The girls Feb 23rd 013.jpg[/attachment:3fcie0g2]

She is going to carry low I can just tell - look at all that fluff her head looks so funny! :slapfloor: 
[attachment=3:3fcie0g2]The girls Feb 23rd 016.jpg[/attachment:3fcie0g2]

[attachment=2:3fcie0g2]The girls Feb 23rd 009.jpg[/attachment:3fcie0g2]

couldnt resist -- Angie the day Ashely brought her here (3 months old I think)
[attachment=1:3fcie0g2]May 24th and 25th 010.jpg[/attachment:3fcie0g2]

In her favorite place (excuse all the hay - they love to waste :roll: )
[attachment=0:3fcie0g2]The girls Feb 23rd 024.jpg[/attachment:3fcie0g2]


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

day 84. :ROFL: 
she is a cutie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*



Sonrise Farm said:


> day 84. :ROFL:


its almost 3 months along whats the big deal :shades: :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

Your not as bad as I am.
A day after breeding and you find me making name lists and debating what they are going to look like and what they will be. :slapfloor:.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

Awe look at that cutie!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

heck I started at like day 10!!! why not?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

Faith's a more low carrying doe too. She does look like she's carrying low already. Good luck!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

O yeah! She would very easily hide twins in there!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

She looks alot like her mommy! Watch out she's gonna turn into a beachball.... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

:ROFL:

Hey..... now your calling both our does fat!! :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

real purty....it OK to start early...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

She is a nice long boddied doe. She looks good and looks like she will have a twins or triplets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

triplets would be cool - I just hope she can handle that many as a new mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

felt her udder today (86) and it is there! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

Ooo pictures?!? You going to shave her yet?! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

*pout* Ashely is laughing at me :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

Minuet handled triplets just fine as a FF. So she should be just fine. Provided she produces enough milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

she comes from a good line of milkers so she should! :thumb:

for my ticker I chose a snail.......its going to be a long 2+ months :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

No, I was just joking! Really. I felt Spice's udder the other day! :dance:

And you know Xcell's dam likes to have quads and quints right? She's only had twins once and that was when she had Xcell and her sister. :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*

oh I totaly know you are messing with me :wink: Quints? :shocked: oh Lord help!

Lola has an itty bitty udder too - but she freshioned before so I dont know if it was like that for a while, I forgot to check

Jitterbug has the normal junior doe "udder"

Did you see my reply to the thread about Mia?

Guess what Sweet Pea was being all sweet today! (well not to the other goats but to me)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

we are chugging along! The rascal loves to SCREAM when she knows I am headed to the barn. Makes my heart stop!

At 3 months she is showing quite a bit or I am feeding her really well :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

Hmmmmm.....showing "quite a bit" at 3 months.....could be a sign of multiples! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

:girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

OH NO YOU DONT!!! you NAUGHTY THING YOU!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

:angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

yah you think you are :roll:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

Gosh, Stacey. I'm not sure why I didn't see this post. Your Angie and our Nadine are neck and neck, maybe I should say belly and belly. 

Angie looks terrific. I love her fur. There's just something unbearably cute about the little girls. Nadine is such a tall girl, one of my daughter's friends calls her a llama. Still cute, but not in a very dainty way.

Great countdown ticker. I'll be watching yours, 'cause it matches our time frame so closely.

Yay, Angie! Eat well, get round and have beautiful babes. :girl: :girl: (maybe :girl: )

Anna


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 84 LOL*



StaceyRoop said:


> for my ticker I chose a snail.......its going to be a long 2+ months :GAAH:


Haha, you poor thing! You chose well! 2+ months! I'm freaking out over just a couple hours with Fuchsia! Ha! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 91 LOL*

the ticker is for her 150 due date ... but she could go sooner then that of course.

need to start one for Lola :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

Pictures!

Jitterbug, Angie and Lola
[attachment=2:12z8fr2v]Goats March 8th 006.jpg[/attachment:12z8fr2v]

Out browsing around
[attachment=1:12z8fr2v]Goats March 8th 032.jpg[/attachment:12z8fr2v]

Udder :slapfloor:
[attachment=0:12z8fr2v]Goats March 8th 033.jpg[/attachment:12z8fr2v]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

LOL look at that fuzzy udder. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

she was having NO part of me taking pictures of her rear! I need to get her on the milking stand and push away the fluff.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

yeah Demi (who's due about a week before Angie) jumps like a scalded cat if I try to touch her wee udder! if I put her on the milking stand to do it she just about falls off - still with her head in the catch thing, so I'm afraid of strangling her...!!!

LW

PS oh yeah and :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: :girl: for Angie


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

stop jynxing people with septuplets!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*



SDK said:


> stop jynxing people with septuplets!!


she is being ignored! And because of her predictions on everyone else her sheep will all lamb on the same day and make her go nuts muahahahah


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*



StaceyRoop said:


> she is being ignored! And because of her predictions on everyone else her sheep will all lamb on the same day and make her go nuts muahahahah


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

OMG!! You are such a riot Stacey.....poor bug has how many new sheep? I wouldn't go as far as wishing ALL of them to lamb on the same day for wishing 6 kids on poor Angie, I vote that they REALLY stretch out those due dates.......that seems to be more fitting! More days to be :hair: :ROFL:

Angie is looking very good...and her udder I am sure will be a beauty for a FF.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

nah her ewe's will all go to the max due date possible, but keep tricking her into thinking they are lambing to stop and then drive her nuts


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

oo I like those ideas even better MUAHAHAHAH :applaud:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

Hmm not sure what I think of y'all :scratch:

Which is better? Them driving me crazy, or suddenly throwing 30 lambs into my lap at once? :shocked:

I'm still going with sextuplets for Angie though... *cackles*

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

Look at was hiding under all that hair!

Before:
[attachment=1:ydnu190c]Goats March 8th 033.jpg[/attachment:ydnu190c]

After: (didnt have my good clippers out so it isnt a great trim job, you can't see a medial due to the hair being to hard to trim there becaue of no resistance - squishy udder :ROFL
[attachment=0:ydnu190c]Goats March 8th.jpg[/attachment:ydnu190c]

it is going to be so much fun watching it grow :dance:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 97 LOL*

WOW there was something under there after all. I was beginning to thing she was just teasing you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

oh know i knew it was there -- could feel it. There was so much hair I was really surprised. I shaved Lola and sweet Pea too  Can you tell I am over excited :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

I need to shave the Togg doe thats due somewhere around the 21st but I don't know if my shoulder can handle that rodeo. I know shes got an udder under all that long hair but I guess it will stay hidden for the time being. The Toggs hair is like Angies but longer and really thick.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

she kicked me in the nose! I was so mad :angry: I already broke my nose once so I knew it wasnt broken but it sure hurt!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

OOOOOH I bet that did hurt. Its a good thing she didn't break it. You might have had a BALD goatie.
Thats sorta what I am afraid of. One well placed kick by a standard doe is really going to hurt.

I wish my does could read something other than the Code Of Honor. I would show them all the posts of keepers who have does that behave when being attended to.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

OMG, there is an udder! 

Sounds like you guys had a fun time yesterday between shaving her udder and re-tattooing.

I remember when Bambi kicked the clippers once and I had a clipper mark across my hand for the show. :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

Well IO kicked my clippers right out of my hand and onto the floor, and yep BROKE them. :angry: :veryangry: hairy udders for me I guess until the part gets in (hopefully SOON, I have udders to clip before this weekend!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

Aww Stacey....she DOES have a nice little udder formed! I hope your nose feels better


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

You should have heard how the re-tattooing went. I think Stacey got even. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

PLEASE dont remind me! :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

What a cute little udder she's getting! I sure hope she has some nice little healthy babies for you! And I know exactly how you feel with getting kicked, my sheep got me when I was shearing him for a show. I had a huge lump under my eye for a while.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

How's she doing Stacey? Any more udder progress?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 98 LOL*

yup udder is slowly filling in. But no new pictures yet. Day 108 today


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

But we NEED new pictures!!! Really really really NEED them. ray: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

ok will do - but it needs to stop raining for them to turn out good. Right now the barn is a mess :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

:tears: I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

Its a barn for heavens sake :greengrin: Put your raincoat on and get us some pictures puuulease :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

I've had many a kick at me but never one making contact. If one's too stampy I hold the hock and press the ligament there to keep them from kicking. Been a couple close calls though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*



crocee said:


> Its a barn for heavens sake :greengrin: Put your raincoat on and get us some pictures puuulease :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


pictures tomorrow


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

:mecry: :lol:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

she is due just 1 week after Demi 

maybe their babies can be internet buddies! ahaha
LW


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

Stacey, you have such cute goaties. They look so content, okay, except for that kicking you in the nose episode. Oops. :angel2:

Can't wait to see the babies.

:dance:

Anna


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

waiting patiently....... :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

I took pictures, hold on I will get them uploaded :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

:leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 108 -- ahh the wait*

Ok here are the pictures

First her pretty face
[attachment=3:1omy67vr]March 20th 002.jpg[/attachment:1omy67vr]
[attachment=4:1omy67vr]March 20th 001.jpg[/attachment:1omy67vr]

rear udder shot
[attachment=2:1omy67vr]March 20th 008.jpg[/attachment:1omy67vr]
[attachment=1:1omy67vr]March 20th 009.jpg[/attachment:1omy67vr]

Angie next to Jitterbug
[attachment=0:1omy67vr]March 20th 018.jpg[/attachment:1omy67vr]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

OOOOOOO looking GOOD! :stars: :stars: :stars:

I say :girl: :girl: :wahoo: :leap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

I say :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :ROFL:

*giggles and trips over own feet*

LW


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*



lesserweevil said:


> I say :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :ROFL:
> 
> *giggles and trips over own feet*
> 
> LW


well LW your girl is going to have........ :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :slapfloor:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

Stacey she could very easily be hiding :girl: :girl: :boy: in there! With a bit more than a month to go, I bet she gets even wider!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

She looks like twins to me and I say :boy: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

twins are good! :leap: But I will be happy with a single girl too :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 109 pictures page 5*

best pic I could get before battery died and I forgot to bring a back up out with me like i normally do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 113 new butt pic*



> Stacey she could very easily be hiding :girl: :girl: :boy: in there! With a bit more than a month to go, I bet she gets even wider!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

she is looking good stacey


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 113 new butt pic*

Lazy pregnant goat
[attachment=3:2g5upjja]the goats march 27th 006.jpg[/attachment:2g5upjja]
[attachment=2:2g5upjja]the goats march 27th 007.jpg[/attachment:2g5upjja]

belly pic - was eating for a bit already (thats all she does :roll: )
[attachment=1:2g5upjja]the goats march 27th 018.jpg[/attachment:2g5upjja]

face pic
[attachment=0:2g5upjja]the goats march 27th 017.jpg[/attachment:2g5upjja]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 116 - lazy goat pic added*



She just needs lots of food to get the order right. :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 116 - lazy goat pic added*

She is a very photogenic preggy girl! And I do hope theres :girl: :girl: in there for ya!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

day 119
[attachment=2:3ejqrw7u]Kidding stalls and more 004.jpg[/attachment:3ejqrw7u]

[attachment=1:3ejqrw7u]Kidding stalls and more 020.jpg[/attachment:3ejqrw7u]

[attachment=0:3ejqrw7u]Kidding stalls and more 019.jpg[/attachment:3ejqrw7u]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

She's looking as though she will have a VERY nice FF udder! And I still hope that there are :girl: :girl: in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

as much as I would like twins I am thinking a single since she hasnt balooned out yet which by now she should have AND i cant feel kid/s.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

Day 120 - lost mucus plug. Very poochy. Sorry no pictures as I have to get to work


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

wow that's quite early to lose the mucus plug is it not? Demi hasn't lost anything. She's not at all swollen at the rear either, even though her tail is a bit more raised now compared to her hips.

LW


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

Not it's not that early. Sugar, who isn't due till june, lost some of hers this weekend. Some loose their plug early and some you never see loose their plug.

It gets me more excited though!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 119 - new udder picture*

new udder pictures - she is still having discharge off and on.

bad angles due to her being INSIDE the hay feeder :roll: and it is dark
[attachment=2:9rchtqx4]udder april 3d 001.jpg[/attachment:9rchtqx4]

[attachment=1:9rchtqx4]udder april 3d 002.jpg[/attachment:9rchtqx4]

[attachment=0:9rchtqx4]udder april 3d 003.jpg[/attachment:9rchtqx4]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

Looking good. :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

I was going to trim her udder again (darn cold made her grow hair LOL) but the battery powered ones were dull  so I need to either get a LONG extension cord, move the milking stand OR get a replacement blade --- will looking to doing that tomorrow if I remember to bring the trimmers with me. Might be easier to buy a new set of trimmers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

She is sure changing ...isn't she.......


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

woo, nice little udder coming along!

If I were you I would move the milking stand close to your house where you have a power socket... or get one of your brothers to hold her collar there.

It is interesting to compare the udder developement between Angie (mini) and Demi (standard) cause they seem to be growing in an entirely different way! Angie's is growing as a little grapefruit thing. Demi's is growing gradually and kind of linear... it's weird. Anyway I haven't seen Demi's udder since last Tuesday so I can't really say for sure :greengrin:

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

At that size now Stacey, I wouldn't be surprised at all when she shows awesome capacity. 22 days to go....and she'll be even bigger!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 123 - new udder picture page 6*

Wow, getting exciting now as it gets closer and closer for her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

no difference.....but because I am bored I will post pictures :shades:

udder 126
[attachment=2:33lra3w7]udder and bellies 002.jpg[/attachment:33lra3w7]

belly
[attachment=1:33lra3w7]udder and bellies 004.jpg[/attachment:33lra3w7]

[attachment=0:33lra3w7]udder and bellies 018.jpg[/attachment:33lra3w7]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

look at those big belly's .... :shocked: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

:boy: :girl: 
:wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

On the 9th (129) I checked ligaments and they were loosening. Today they were realy loose. She is on day 131 today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

wow .....she is definitely preparing....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

I think she may have you waiting til at least day 147, just because she knows how anxious you are


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 126 - new udder & belly pics page 7*

Ok here she is tonight

Day 133

Top shot -- sweet pea on left
[attachment=2:1sov765p]April 13th 020.jpg[/attachment:1sov765p]

Just Angie
[attachment=1:1sov765p]April 13th 021.jpg[/attachment:1sov765p]

udder/rear shot
[attachment=0:1sov765p]April 13th 023.jpg[/attachment:1sov765p]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

IDK.....She is definately deep enough to be hiding twins in there, I hope she gives you :girl: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

hm... dunno. Maybe :girl: :girl: ? I sure hope so! ray: :dance:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

twins!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

Day 134

(sorry to bug you all - Ashely keeps asking for pictures  )

[attachment=2:1n1po1go]April 14th 001.jpg[/attachment:1n1po1go]

[attachment=1:1n1po1go]April 14th 002.jpg[/attachment:1n1po1go]

[attachment=0:1n1po1go]April 14th 003.jpg[/attachment:1n1po1go]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

She is sooooo deep! I still think :girl: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

HA HA. Blame it on poor old me. 

I am so excited and I just can't wait!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Once she hits 145 you guys are going to be getting daily picture updates. :thumbup: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

uhem --- isnt already daily updates :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*



StaceyRoop said:


> uhem --- isnt already daily updates :wink:


Well i guess we will need to bump it up to hourly updates. :ROFL: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

you can get those over the phone -- :shades: -- no need to disrupt everyone else with your obcession :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 133 pictures end of page 7*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

Beware LOTS of pictures

This is the "before" pic
[attachment=9:1efbiw4y]April 16th 001.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

"after" pic
[attachment=8:1efbiw4y]April 16th 002.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

Side
[attachment=7:1efbiw4y]April 16th 006.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

The "I really dislike the milkingstand and you taking pictures" pic
[attachment=6:1efbiw4y]April 16th 009.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

Look how THICK her coat is!
[attachment=5:1efbiw4y]April 16th 010.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

Doing what G does best
[attachment=4:1efbiw4y]April 16th 018.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]
[attachment=3:1efbiw4y]April 16th 020.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

Random pictures
[attachment=2:1efbiw4y]April 16th 033.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]
[attachment=1:1efbiw4y]April 16th 040.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]

yes she is in the spot light 
[attachment=0:1efbiw4y]April 16th 045.jpg[/attachment:1efbiw4y]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

ray: :girl: :girl:

She's looking really good!! :dance: :stars: :wahoo: :clap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

:leap: she is looking bigger and bigger each day :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

And I'm getting my daily updates!! I just love it! :ROFL: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

dont get to spoiled :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

:thankU:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

I love her looks of contempt!

What an adorable LARGE doe!!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

It's exciting, that's for sure. I'll bet Angie kids before our Nadine. She looks more ready. And what a cute udder. :thumbup:

Yay, babies! :baby: :baby: And yay healthy mommas! :wahoo:

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

she is definitely getting bigger.... :wink:

How in the world .......does she get into the feeder.... being that big.... :scratch: :greengrin:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*



> How in the world .......does she get into the feeder.... being that big....


Here's another question. How does she get out? :scratch:

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*



tremayne said:


> > How in the world .......does she get into the feeder.... being that big....
> 
> 
> Here's another question. How does she get out? :scratch:
> ...


Pam: Running start

Anna: I have no clue LOL


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

Stacey, you must be getting so excited, her mom didn't look nearly that fat her first time around and had twins, so you must have at least two in there! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

beyond excited ray: :girl:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 136 Picture OVERLOAD*

Nice little udder! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

again LOTS of pictures

139

[attachment=6:22a1cxyy]April 19th 001.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]
[attachment=5:22a1cxyy]April 19th 003.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]

Gonna fill it with hay Mama?? you know eating is all I do!
[attachment=4:22a1cxyy]April 19th 004.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]

[attachment=3:22a1cxyy]April 19th 005.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]

OH I really want to jump in..........
[attachment=2:22a1cxyy]April 19th 008.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]

Will setting for LOOKING in 
[attachment=1:22a1cxyy]April 19th 009.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]

Hanging with J'bug
[attachment=0:22a1cxyy]April 19th 024.jpg[/attachment:22a1cxyy]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

So is the wood thing a hay feeder? Is it enclosed all the way around and then they have to stick their head through?? Looks cool!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

yup thats their big hay feeder -- would hold a whole entire bale but they waste so much AND Angie jumps in it and would poo and pee all over it

here is the thread I made when I built it viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1798


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

Yeah I think :girl: :girl: :wahoo:

I didn't know she was that wide in the front!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

hehe - sorry I rarely can get good pictures of her from the front...she likes to be in my face, in the feeder or walking away from me taking pictures of her rear :slapfloor:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

I say :girl: :girl: ! Who is she bred to? I forgot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

Kids Corral PT Luthor
[attachment=0:3lvlwmyi]luthor.jpg[/attachment:3lvlwmyi]


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

Okay I love the beard! He looks like a nice buck, I sure hope you get a couple doe kids!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

whee lots of babies 

:boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl:

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*

Ligs are lower then they have been. Udder same. Belly dropped.

[attachment=1:1e6tcxef]April 21st 141 angie 002.jpg[/attachment:1e6tcxef]

[attachment=0:1e6tcxef]April 21st 141 angie 003.jpg[/attachment:1e6tcxef]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 141 - getting closer*

Grrr I hate that you are so far away!!! Otherwise I'd be over there. lol

Can you tell i'm going CRAZY over here?!?! :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :mecry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 141 - getting closer*

wow - angie looks GREAT!!!! Can't wait to see what she has for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 141 - getting closer*

You must be getting so anxious! I think her udder will likely stay that way til the DAY she delivers, then you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 141 - getting closer*



> Kids Corral PT Luthor


 he is handsome..... 

Angie is looking really good ...and really looks like she is getting closer.... :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 141 - getting closer*

Hubba hubba on Luthor!! What a handsome fella!!! 

Your girl looks SO cute. . . I love her preggy belly!!!!

They are going to make some pretty babies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

this is rediculous -- Im up to 10 pages already for just one goat  :shocked: :help:

today is 142 and there is no real change in anything.

She looks dropped, the area around her ligaments is dropping away but her ligaments are still firm though lower. Udder is the same.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*



StaceyRoop said:


> this is rediculous -- Im up to 10 pages already for just one goat  :shocked: :help:


No, it's good!!!!! :help: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 140 tomorrow!!! 139 pics added*



lesserweevil said:


> whee lots of babies
> 
> :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl:
> 
> LW


stop jynxing people!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

How is she doing Stacey? Any change? I really can't wait to see her udder filled......and those babies she's hiding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

no udder change - Lola's is bigger then hers is!

Ligs might be a big lower - hard to really remember

big news though: SAW kid moving!!! I have NEVER EVER see a kid move in 12 years of raising goats. It was such a thrill. I had my camera on me so I got some video. It is uploading to YouTube and will take a while so maybe later tonight I can post it.

You will hear my giddy voice on it I think (might have edited it out at some points) I was real excited.

Then Angie decided she needed to eat my fingers. so there was lots of licking going on. Hehe I think she felt teh baby moving and decided to get all motherly.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

if she kids before Demi, I will screeeeeeeeeeam!!! :hair:

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

144 - not today yet

ligs still there no udder change.

Here is video of er very active kid -- unfortunatly youtube turned it into a bad quality video and you cant see as much as I would like


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

Yeah, youtube seems to always mess with the video quality.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

Anytime now!!  Go Angie!!! Give your momma some babies to cuddle


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

oo bouncy baby! It must be getting into position!!!
Still hoping Demi goes first though 

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

ok one leg is posty! LOL

Udder has grown but not much - it just is starting to look fuller

[attachment=4:y4d4ej2n]Angie day 144 004.jpg[/attachment:y4d4ej2n]
[attachment=3:y4d4ej2n]Angie day 144 005.jpg[/attachment:y4d4ej2n]
[attachment=2:y4d4ej2n]Angie day 144 006.jpg[/attachment:y4d4ej2n]

She was happily laying eating then would bite/scratch at her belly then go back to eating, bit/scratch belly.. eat more .......
[attachment=1:y4d4ej2n]Angie day 144 001.jpg[/attachment:y4d4ej2n]

Tail is cocked up out and then down 
[attachment=0:y4d4ej2n]Angie day 144 002.jpg[/attachment:y4d4ej2n]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 142 - update*

Is that discharge back there??

If so, I say within 8 hours :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

:dance: :wahoo: :dance: :wahoo: :dance: :wahoo: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

oh yah she has had discharge for the past month. It turned amber in color yesterday or the day before cant remember (from what had been white).

It isnt streaming just little bits here and there - it falls off then reapears


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Babies soon- maybe tomorrow I say :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

yup ....I agree ....babies are coming quickly....  :hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Ok Stacey.... need to start those hourly updates. :thumb: :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

after getting the camera set up on the kidding stall - I checked on Angie - looked like a bubble... oh wait no its a prolaps grrr

So I got her up and it did go back in but her entire pooch was protruding out like 3 inches. She but after she was walking about it all settled back to where it belongs. I didnt get any pictures but I will if it happends again.

Scary

and i have to leave for work in an hour and a half :GAAH:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Goodness, work always seems to get in the way! I have no idea how many people have posted that they came home from school, work or errands to find that there doe has kidded!

& that youtube video is really really interesting. I bet that looked so cool. 

Hopes she kids soon! :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

oh yah I come home to kids all the time -- but this doe is my first Grand Champion and I want everything to go smoothly. She is a First Freshioner so I dont know what to expect.

I just prayed over the kids and I am now inside knowing that it is all in God's hands and me worrying about it wont change one thing about the outcome - good or bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Angie belly video......wow I seen all the kids moment .. and she thought you were doing it ...at one point...LOL They are playing a full soccer ball game in there....poor Angie she's getting beat up that's for sure.....I have never seen a belly that active either.....they are nice and healthy and want out of there...... :wink: 

Sorry I missed the video before it is kinda hidden stacey.... others need to see that...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

here is the video again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Stacey.....if she's got the prolapse going now, she'll be delivering within the next couple days....if not tomorrow, and I bet she has 3 in there!

Seeing them move is as exciting as feeling those first flutters isn't it


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

As long as everything goes well for Angie, both Stacey and I will be happy. But if she has a :girl: hiding in there then we will be thrilled!!! lol

I think ligs will be gone by the time Stacey gets home from work and kids around midnight.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

It sound like you'll have kids soon! :leap: Hope she has doelings for you! I'd say she has triplets! :girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

She is very close, and her udder look nice  I say twin girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

I just got home -- headed to the barn now. Brother checked earlier -- younger bro -- so I dont know what to expect except no kiddos yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*



>


thanks for the link again stacey.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

good news: no babies and ligs are still there woot.

I knwo it sounds funny but I have to work 9-4 tomorrow and I need both sleep and for her to wait till at least I get home.

Camera isnt working so no night camera outside so I have to keep checking on her and the barn is not close to the house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

what a bummer....with your camera....I pray that she waits.... :hug: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

I hope she waits for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

lol it was to funny reading those two back to back

Yes Pam I hope she waits.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

I think she will likely go in the next day or 2, if she's pooched out that far she won't be holding those kids in very long, I hope that she doesn't totally prolapse like my Tilly did...now that was scary!

If she does prolapse vagially, it isn't very hard to deal with....now that I know what to do, try not to panic ok, she'll be just fine til tomorrow night when she delivers, and I hope you are getting the beautiful weather that we are here :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

she hasnt prolapsed since thank the Lord!

She is being normal and doing the baby talk. Ligs still there but soft. Udder same as this afternoon.

her baby was moving about tonight and that is what got her started doing the "baby talk" I believe.

Going to head to bed now and then I will try to get up early tomorrow to check on her -- may take a nap before work which is at 9 then I am home after 4.

Brothers and mom will be at home so they can check on her. I have full faith in my brothers to help deliver any kids I just like to be there.

I actually feel quite calm now that I know they will be home - I was stressing for a bit till my brother (middle one) came home from an activity and told me he would be home tomorrow and mom said she would check on Gigi for me.

we may have our differences from time to time but my family always comes through for me when I need them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

Thats good that your mom and brothers came thru for you...I just hope she waits on you.....BUT I think she may have you in for a very long night! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 144 - update with pics page 10*

I checked on her around 7:00am Ligs real low but still there. Udder bigger (not strutted or anything but her mom didnt do that till she started to kid).

[attachment=4:16wboepk]Angie day 145 001.jpg[/attachment:16wboepk]

[attachment=3:16wboepk]Angie day 145 002.jpg[/attachment:16wboepk]

[attachment=2:16wboepk]Angie day 145 003.jpg[/attachment:16wboepk]

[attachment=1:16wboepk]Angie day 145 004.jpg[/attachment:16wboepk]

[attachment=0:16wboepk]Angie day 145 005.jpg[/attachment:16wboepk]


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Udder is looking good, if she hasn't lost her ligs yet, I bet she'll wait until you get home to have them. Sooo exciting!!!! :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Sorry, I must not have read that you were hoping she would wait.  I hope she waits for you. :hug: She has a very nice little udder! I love her coloring!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Her udder is looking good!! :dance:

ray: :girl: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

I am glad your family is helping.. with watching her ...it eases the mind....give your family a big hug :wink: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Learning my lesson the hard way last week with Trinity - she never lost her ligs completely as a FF. She had ligs and within 2 hours gave birth to twins.

I hope that she waits for you to get home!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

ligs arent fully gone but I do feel that she could kid at any time.

i do believe she is also having mild contractions. She just stands there panting (89*! :shocked: ) and then will suddenly go on a "rant" of maaing then be fine for a little bit then do the maaaaa maaaa

Its hard to see a difference via pictures but her udder is bigger


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

oooohhhhhhh hopefully soon!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Sounds like kids are on the way soon!  :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - will she kid today?*

Boy and a girl so far!!!! Boys looks like his dad and girl is red with a white poll. :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

Ohhhh wow - that was quick - thanks Ashley!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

congrats....can't wait for pics :wink:   :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

It's just the two, she's already passed the afterbirth. It's good with me. I got my girl!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Stacey is sitting in the barn enjoying the new additions so I figured I would keep you all updated. :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

Thats great! :stars: Glad you got a doeling!  Can't wait for pictures! :stars: :leap: Congrats on the new additions!!! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

thanks all  I am thrilled.

Both have nursed and the little girl is quite the active thing. Now that she has the hang of nursing she just wants to keep nursing and wont let angie lay down with out screaming -- yup she inherited her mom's lungs and attitude - watch out Ashley!

The little boy did nurse and peed but I havent seen him poop. He is more layed back and is trying to sleep standing up. I was holding him and he fell asleep on me. Once up he does go to nurse but he keeps going to the wrong end :roll:

weighted both of them and the girl was 3.59lbs and the boy was 3.27lbs

Nice sizes and Angie is an awesome mom.

no pictures of birth or video as they just popped out so fast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

Ashley...thanks for the updates....and congrats on your future little girl........how sweet.... :hug:

your welcome stacey....like mother like daughter....so cute....that's momma's girl.... :wink: 
I am so happy they are doing well..... the little boy is a little slow.....but he will find it LOL...

they are pretty good sizes....they sound healthy..so glad Angie is a good momma ....you can't ask for more..... :hug: She did pop them out quite quickly....wow.. :shocked: ..I can understand why no video....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

started pushing at 6:00 by 6:05 she had kidded the boy then by 6:10 she was done yah it was fast! I assume positioned correctly with the boy but the girl had one leg back but otherwise fine

pictures:
after both were born 
[attachment=11:2c29cn6u]Kidded 004.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]

[attachment=10:2c29cn6u]Kidded 005.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]

girl:
[attachment=9:2c29cn6u]Kidded 006.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=7:2c29cn6u]Kidded 009.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=3:2c29cn6u]Kidded 018.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=1:2c29cn6u]Kidded 024.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]

boy
[attachment=8:2c29cn6u]Kidded 008.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=5:2c29cn6u]Kidded 017.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=0:2c29cn6u]Kidded 025.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]

together with mom
[attachment=6:2c29cn6u]Kidded 012.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=4:2c29cn6u]Kidded 014.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]
[attachment=2:2c29cn6u]Kidded 023.jpg[/attachment:2c29cn6u]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angie day 145 - Kidded twins.*

No video because Stacey was busy talking to me and giving me all the details while Angie was kidding. 

Just about as close as I could get to being with Angie during kidding. It was great! Thanks again Stacey!!

I'm not surprised about the girl inheriting the stubborn attitude and set of lungs. lol :ROFL:

And the boy looks a lot like Bambi, Angie's brother!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep ........I thought so................they are really beautiful....  ...I also see that the little guy.... is at the wrong end... :wink: .....LOL 

Which goat is on the other side of the fence..?..LOL ...being curious.... :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm not surprised about the girl inheriting the stubborn attitude and set of lungs. lol :ROFL:


 :ROFL:

Well stop talking ...LOL no...just kidding.. :ROFL: ...I am glad you got the chance to experience the joyous occasion... that is a special thing ....to see your little girl born... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she didnt techically see her born but she heard the whole thing 

I called after the boy was born and then we were talking and getting him cleaned off she started to push again so I put the phone down and helped by breaking the bubble then put it on speaker till she was fully born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I see... :wink: ..well I guess you can say... she was there ..over the air waves.....LOL ...that is special to... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! :stars: :stars: They are gorgeous!! I would have thought one would have been a buckskin!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't see it, but I heard everything. Angie Screaming for one! :ROFL: 

It's really special cause Angie was the first doe born on my farm. 

I'm so excited I get to see everyone on Thursday!!! :wahoo: 

Oh and Toth thats jitterbug on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! They're beautiful! I'm so glad that you got a girl! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are so cute!  I just love their coloring!!  Glad you have healthy kids & congrats on the doeling!!! :wahoo: 
:stars: :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Stacey! (And Runaround! :greengrin: )

They sure are cuties :birthday:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! YOU GOT A GIRL!!! :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...CONGRATULATIONS STACEY AND ASHLEY!!! :stars: 

I am so glad she waited for you!!! Beautiful kids too...amazing how neither have Angies color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, I didn't see it, but I heard everything. Angie Screaming for one! :ROFL:
> 
> It's really special cause Angie was the first doe born on my farm.
> 
> ...


 :ROFL: Oh boy the screaming ......was she really loud? :shocked:

being the 1st doe born ...on the farm... is super neat.....that is exciting for sure....the doe thing needs to happen more often.... :wink:

I bet you can't wait for thursday.... that is going to drive you nuts waiting that long....... :doh:

Thanks.... I wasn't sure ...who was on the other side of the fence ....how cute and so curious.... :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all the does were curious but Jitterbug was the only one brave enough to come near my friend who was on the otherside of the fence. So she came to investigate the newcomers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww she is brave......it is funny.... I have one... that seen a jack rabbit in our field.... and she was actually going towards it to investigate.....LOL ....Everyone else stood back and watched.. she is a FF ....for pete sakes....my senior does ....look at her like yea OK ...go for it....I'm back here in the safe zone....go figure.. :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yay!!! I'm so glad you got two healthy kids Stacey!!! (and glad they came after Demi's :wink: ) So you have to give the doeling to RunAround?

LW


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are so pretty! And big! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lesserweevil said:


> yay!!! I'm so glad you got two healthy kids Stacey!!! (and glad they came after Demi's :wink: ) So you have to give the doeling to RunAround?
> 
> LW


no not quite like that.

She told me she wanted to buy a doe from me from Angie. Then I told her I wanted a buck from her Anna --- so we decided to do a trade- anna had the buck and now Angie had the doe


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oooh right! Well that worked out well! :greengrin: 

LW


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats Stacey. :leap: They are beyond cute. So glad all went well and you have a healthy mom and healthy kids. :dance: :stars: :dance: 

Anna


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! They are ADORABLE!!!!  :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to you and Angie on the birth of your new babies........very cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies. Glad all went well.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!! They are SO cute!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats! They are adorable  

Glad everything went smoothly


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, nice looking kids!


----------

